# Hand forged TF hand tools - chisels and slicks, looking for advice



## nebruks (Jul 5, 2011)

I and my friend (master blacksmith) made chisels and a slick for my upcoming Timber Framing project. He made the steel parts. I made handles and leather tip guards. In my opinion chisels and the slick came out very high quality. So the idea was born - to make my own Timber Framing hand tool workshop were we could manufacture high quality fully hand made tools.

Maybe there are anyone who can give me some advice or some dealer/manager or craftsmen who are interested to take apart in my new idea or someone who wants to order some kind of hand forged tools.

Chisels ar made from high quality carbon steel.

The steel is fully hand forged, we don't use a pneumatic hammer. The facture of the tools looks antique.

Handles are made from ash tree and then linseed oiled.

They come with handmade leather tip guards.

Chisel width: 2" and 1 and 1/2"

Slick width: 3"

Thank you.

Jacob

Here is the link to flickr photostream: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626991499540


----------

